# Bantam whatsit?



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

Got several bantams at Tractor Supply. These two are new to me. 

1. Chocolate brown body, black tail. (She's Cocoa. Duh)

2. Multicolored, road runner looking. ( Roadie). This one is a GREAT flyer. 50-60 feet, over 6 ft fences, around corners. 

Any ideas what they are?


----------



## MrMedic (May 31, 2015)

Wouldn't let me post two at once.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Going to guess Rhode Island Red (bantam version) and Silver Duckwing Game (of some sort.. There's different breeds of games)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are cute and I don't think you can make a fence high enough for bantams, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The 2nd one looks just like the game chicken the state releases at the nature preserve behind me.Don't know what they are or why they release them to be hunted,tho this is the 1st year in 16 yrs I haven't seen them.They usually turn them loose in the middle of August.Maybe they are extra tasty chickens or a challenge to hunt.They are hard to catch but are hearty little birds.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

As WLC stated in post # 3


----------

